# Sort of set up pics of my does



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Hubby and I tried to get some set up pics of my does...I have never done it before and neither have any of my goats, so they aren't very good and we had a lot of trouble getting them to set up right. With that being said, I would like to know what my meat girls look like to everyone!

*This is Ellie a myotonic/fainter doe, she is 2 years old almost 3*









*This is Ellie's daughter Gabby, she placed 5th in an online myotonic show she is also a myotonic/fainter doe, she is 8 months old. She hates being held like this.*









*This is Gypsy a myotonic/fainting doe, she is 3 years old. The lighting was horrible in this picture.*









*This is Sassy a Boer cross doeling, she is about 7 months old, she has never been messed with until today. I got her from another farm. Her grand sire is TLB T333 Ripper, he is on his way to ennoblement!*









*This is Shadow a 50% registered Kiko doe, she is 2 years old.*









*This is Sheba a Boer cross doe, she is suspected to be at least 3 years old.*









I hope these pictures aren't too big...


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

They look great! I'm not terribly familiar with the meat-goat confirmation but from what I have seen they look great!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

okay, I know they aren't the greatest but please tell me what you think....I plan to breed these girls and may end up showing them also....please, I am begging all of you.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

I know next to nothing aout meat goats, but I like Shadow and Sheba the best.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

that's okay, I do appreciate your opinion though


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not familiar with fainters but yours do seem exceptionally large- also pretty deep which is great in a meat goat Sassy is nice and long- I can't really tell how long her butt is or how steep- but she looks good to me


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thank you so much.....keep the opinions coming!!!! I love criticism when it is for the goats...


----------



## Sara (Oct 5, 2007)

Well they all look to have steep rumps but I don't know if that's desired or not in meat breeds soooo...
THEY"RE ADORABLE ANYWAYS ;D!


----------



## fritzie (Oct 6, 2007)

i think they look like they have a steep rump because it looks like they are all trying to back away. i don't know a thing about meat goats but this is what i like
1 sassy. she is very put togeather. she just seems to blend real good
2 sheba
sassy over sheba only because sheba's back legs seem a little staight to me
3 ellie. again she looks like she is put togeather nicly
they rest all tie for 4 th.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the opinions. I don't know if a steep rump is desired either..I am still learning but they are mainly judged on muscling.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

you really have to put your hands on the meat goats because they are supposed to be meaty in the rear, have a long loin and be well muscled.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

They are nice looking goat, but if you want MY opinion, here goes.
Ellie- From the picture and the way she is standing- Way to steep of a rump.
Gabby-same, steep rump but I think it is the way she is standing, she is really sunk in on the shoulders. She needs a straighter top line.
Gapsy. I LOVE HER.
Sassy-Adorable, but again a steep rump
Shadow- Again a steep rump, but again it might be the way she is standing
Sheba- Nice looking doe, not as bad of a steep rump.

The reason you want to watch for the steep rump on ANY GOAT at all. The steeper the rump the more trouble they can have delivering babies. (Now I say CAN have, not always will have) When it is that steep, it cuts out some room.
I had one doe that I didn't think she was that steep at all, and she always had trouble, I always had to be with her. SO I sold her to someone that wanted her just for the fiber and she was not going to breed her at all.

Alyssa, like I said, it could be the way they are standing. Being we show we have learned to always try to make them look their best at all time, sometimes it can not be hidden.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I think Sassy is the best one out of all of them, but I know nothing about the Fainters. I've been told that the steep rump is actually a good thing in the boer breed, not saying that I agree but that's what I've been told. 

1.Sassy
2.Sheba
3.Shadow
4.Gypsy
5.Ellie
6.Gabby

Of course I'm no judge, but I'm just putting my experience from my meat shows into the mix. I've been to a couple of meat goat shows and I usually will pick out my favorites (mind this is boer goat shows) and normally they place at the top 1-4. But I usually also listen to what that judge prefers as well. :wink:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Lori for you opinion. It was very helpful. I had never heard about the steep rump having anything to do with kidding so thanks for that. Ellie kidded with no troubles and this will be her 3rd kidding. Gypsy is 4 and hasn't ever had any trouble either. Shadow has kidded once and didn't have trouble and Sheba to my knowledge never had trouble either. Gabby and Sassy are still too young to breed. You may be right about the rumps so I will watch them. Thanks again!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Every year I am the ring assistant at the Colorado State Fair. Every year every judge says the same thing about the steep rump. They all say that it can hender the deliveries, mainly if they are BIG babies. That does not mean that they will always have trouble, as yours have proved that. Also, it could very well be just the way they are standing.
Now that all said, they *are *adorable.


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

I had no clue though about the steep rump...I will still watch it. My doe Ellie is the only one that has kidded with me and her kids were small. It could be the way they are standing...I am not sure.


----------

